
Famed impulse control 'marshmallow test' fails replication in new research - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/jun/01/famed-impulse-control-marshmallow-test-fails-in-new-research
======
digikata
Maybe marshmallow candy doesn't have the draw that it once did in the 60's and
70's.

~~~
stevenwoo
They allowed the kids to choose the candy of their choice from several, it's
also been repeated (and not getting the same results they got originally) in
different cultures with treats appropriate for the culture.

